# River of Fire?



## Noah (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm curious about how the river of fire pattern of damascus steel is forged. I did a bit of googling but came up empty handed. Anyone know of a book, video, site, etc. where I can find out more about it?

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## JMJones (Dec 19, 2016)

Are you familiar on how a W's pattern is made? Basically a w's pattern is made then hot cut down the middle and the cut is then forge welded back together, just like a feather pattern. Then notches are ground out of the sides of the blade. Then the sides with the notches are forged straight again. Bruce bump did a WIP on knife dogs several years ago but i think he called it something different.


----------



## Noah (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you. 

I'm not familiar with a W's pattern. I'm a total newb, but very interested in learning. But this gives me something new to google.  Perhaps it'll be more successful than "river of fire" was.

On a somewhat related note, does anyone know if the book Damascus Steel: Theory and Practice by Gunther Lobach is any good? Any other good sources on the subject I might look into? (Been watching some youtube videos and such so far.)


----------

